
Quintela.io – Full-Stack Developer Python/Django – Remote (US) - quintelaIO
Remote Position:
This job is a remote hire located in the US. We will work with you to be a fully connected member of our team. Our entire team is located remotely! Preferred timezome is US Central or Eastern.<p>A bit about us:
We are a small group of professionals that work very closely together to create custom HR tech solutions around assessing and interviewing for Fortune 500 companies. We care about providing the best solutions and support to our clients.<p>A bit you’ll do:
  - Developer in this role will work with the Talent Solutions team to understand customer goals and requirements
  - Provide reasonably accurate estimates based on client specifications
  - Produce clean, efficient code based on specifications
  - Deliver code on time according to provided estimates and project timelines
  - Troubleshoot, debug and add enhancements to existing software<p>A bit about our stack:
  - Development platform: Linux (Debian&#x2F;Ubuntu is preferable)
  - Development tools: VS Code, PyCharm
  - Front-end: Python&#x2F;Django, HTML4-5, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery, JQuery Datatables, Bootstrap, AJAX
  - API: Web Services (SOAP&#x2F;REST), JSON, XML
  - Misc: PDF, CSV, Excel reports
  - DB: SQL (Postgres is preferable), Redis
  - Version control system: Git<p>A bit about you:
  - A track record for learning new skills and being able to contribute with them quickly
  - Strong communication and collaboration skills
  - The ability to effectively provide estimates and drive objectives to completion on time
  - Very flexible and comfortable with changing priorities
  - Comfortable using Slack and Zoom for frequent communication<p>Basic Qualifications:
  - 5+ years professional experience in a developer role utilizing Python
  - English fluency
  - Minimum 2 years experience working in a fully remote position<p>Preferred Qualifications:
  - Experience with Django
  - Experience building and supporting custom software products<p>Apply: jobs@quintela.io
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please read the FAQ for the one time and post where it
is OK

